# no roaches?



## HepCatMoe (Apr 18, 2007)

why doesnt anybody feed roaches?


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2007)

Lots of people do. I would however my other half won't allow them into the house.


----------



## wuwu (Apr 18, 2007)

i have turkistan and lobster roach colonies. they're not breeding much though since it's rather cold outside now. i'm sure once summer kicks in in a month or so, they'll explode. after having kept both, i noticed that turkistan roaches have a smelly enclosure while the lobster one is pretty much ordorless.


----------



## padkison (Apr 18, 2007)

Turkistan a.k.a Blatta lateralis is my main feeder along with blue bottle flies.


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 2007)

> Lots of people do. I would however my other half won't allow them into the house.


Likewise, however the prevention in my house is the mother...


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm totally afraid that they'll escape and cause MAJOR problems.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 19, 2007)

Maybe im just naive, but what damage can roaches do? Surely they'll just nibble at leftover food like any other critter in your house? Thoughts?

Jonny.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, I just don't like them because they're scary. Oh, and they'll make the value of your house go down because other people don't like them either.


----------



## wuwu (Apr 19, 2007)

the feeder roaches people breed are all tropical roaches, which generally don't multiply if they escape. well, maybe if you let the whole colony run free in your house, then maybe.  if it was such a big problem, i'm sure feeder roaches would not be this popular.


----------



## randyardvark (Apr 19, 2007)

> > Lots of people do. I would however my other half won't allow them into the house.
> 
> 
> Likewise, however the prevention in my house is the mother...


ditto!


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 19, 2007)

And the same for me :roll:


----------

